# Sticky  FC Maxime Manufacture Silicium LE



## LukDos

Hello everyone

As a proud new owner of the new Frederique Constant Maxime Manufacture Silicium Limited Edition I present you with some pictures (sorry for the quality) of this stunning piece. For the money it's the best timepiece you can get, finishing is superb, movement is manufacture-in-house-made by FC (with silicium escapement) and the guilloche anthracite-grey dial is just WOW !!!

I don't mean to exaggerate - but it is hell-of-a-watch for that king of money... and beyond. Enjoy


----------



## rlarsen462

Beautiful watch. If I'd known about this one I would have strongly considered it when I was buying my Maxime from a WUS member (with the silver dial). I love it just the same!


----------



## napel

Loving that watch. Is that a gray dial or a black one?


----------



## LukDos

Gray...looks fantastic...surprisingly nice combination with polished, steel case (thought it only works with red gold).


----------



## napel

how about a caseback photo?


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

FC is one of my favorite boutique manufacturers. This watch is a prime example of my liking of FC. I hope they continue along this road. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ljb187

Just beautiful! The Maxime line of watches is just crying out for some 38mm offerings!


----------



## TK-421

i like it, but where is the seconds hand?


----------



## enkidu

Very nice! What is the dial made of? I love the harmony of the case, dial, and hands. Well done!


----------



## PeterStas

Thank you for your support!

The dial is made of a fine copper aliage with guilloche pattern. Thereafter, it is galvanized to get the deep dark grey color and indexes are applied by hand.

Also saw the comment on Second Hand, please note this was our first Maxime Manufacture Caliber. On the Classics Manufacture which we just introduced in Basel, we added a center second hand.


----------



## LukDos

Thank you Mr.Stas... a pleasure to wear your watch.
As I wrote before - the finest quality for the money.

P.S. One dirty caseback picture - should soon post some proper gallery.


----------



## rlarsen462

I was hesitant about the lack of a seconds hand originally too, but frankly after owning the watch I prefer it without the seconds hand as it is a dress watch. Somehow seems more elegant to me.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

PeterStas said:


> Thank you for your support!
> 
> The dial is made of a fine copper aliage with guilloche pattern. Thereafter, it is galvanized to get the deep dark grey color and indexes are applied by hand.
> 
> Also saw the comment on Second Hand, please note this was our first Maxime Manufacture Caliber. On the Classics Manufacture which we just introduced in Basel, we added a center second hand.


Welcome to the forums Mr. Stas. I hope to see more of your presence in the forums. I own a few FC watches and I thoroughly impressed by the craftsmanship.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TK-421

the only thing about this watch is the seconds hand. i need to see that my automatic is alive.


----------



## BaCaitlin

Gorgeous looking piece. The back is stunning as well. Is the crystal coated with AR on both sides?


----------



## PeterStas

Our first manufacture caliber FC700 did not have the center second because we wanted to make the caliber and watches as thin as possible. On the new Classics Manufacture we just introduced, we have added a center second hand, so we now have two versions.


----------



## PeterStas

Here is the links of the versions with Center Second:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f478/frederique-constant-classics-manufacture-708936.html


----------



## PeterStas

The sapphire glass is coated with anti reflective coating on front side. On back, we do not have anti reflective coating.


----------



## LukDos

some more...from the back

























and front...


----------



## Veronica

Really handsome - classic all dressed up.

Thanks for sharing LukDos,

Best Regards,

Veronica


----------



## TheSwissWatchDude

Beautiful watch - probably one of the best I've ever seen.
It combines luxury, classicism and simplicity in a certain way that makes it perfect.

Thank you very much for sharing these gorgeous pictures.


----------



## PeterStas

Very nice photos indeed.


----------



## TK-421

i need to know my watch is alive. when i look at my sleeping child i like to see him breathing.



rlarsen462 said:


> I was hesitant about the lack of a seconds hand originally too, but frankly after owning the watch I prefer it without the seconds hand as it is a dress watch. Somehow seems more elegant to me.


----------



## luki2323

Gorgeous. The back is beautiful as well.Is it has AR coating?Double??


----------



## LukDos




----------



## Michael D. Swaine

PeterStas said:


> Here is the links of the versions with Center Second:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f478/frederique-constant-classics-manufacture-708936.html


Hello All, and Hello to Peter Staas,

I just purchased the FC-710 Classics Manufacture with the gold finish. It is an awesome watch. I wrote a review of it for Amazon. I have inserted it below. So far the watch is doing well, but the accuracy variation is interesting. By the end of the first day, it had gained 3 seconds. Overnight (and I wore it in bed), it lost 18 seconds, putting it now about 15 seconds slow. Any idea why this would occur?

In any event, the watch is accurate enough that it does not bother me. I will try to send some photos soon.

REVIEW:

First, the appearance, fit and finish of this watch are all excellent, on a par with very high-end Swiss watches that go for many thousands of dollars. The rose gold finish might not be for everyone, and if so, the watch also comes in stainless steel. But I have several SS watches and enjoy the gold color, especially with the brown leather strap. The dial is finished in several classic patterns, all beautifully done, including of course the roman numerals; they are not too large nor too small. The time is very easily readable. The patterns and roman numerals also give the watch a very classic feel, but with a contemporary element as well. The date sub-dial at 6 o'clock also adds to the watch and is also readable.

The overall heft of the watch is excellent. Very solid and substantial feel but not at all clunky or heavy.

The back of the watch is equally impressive, with a large skeleton window showing the movement, and blued screws. Various markings around the edges identify the brand, model number, swiss made, 5ATM and "manufacture" (see below). The case back is a screw on version, all beautifully rendered.

The movement itself is a variation of Constant's FC-700 "in-house" movement, meaning that it is designed and manufactured by FC, and not ETA or other "off-the-shelf" Swiss movements. The use of such a "in-house" movement is the mark of a very high-end watch maker, such as Patek Philippe, Jaeger LaCoultre, Rolex, and others. Watches with such movements usually start at $5K and go up very high from there. No other Swiss-originated, Swiss-made, luxury watch maker produces such a movement at FC's price for this watch. Really amazing.

The size (42mm) is very good for my large wrist. It is about as large as I will go.

I have only owned the watch for less than a day, but thus far it is (of course) running well and keeping superb time, gaining two seconds. I'll see how it does over a longer stretch, but I doubt it will gain or lose many seconds per day.

All in all, a superb watch, most suitable for dress occasions. But I am not a big fan of sport or pilot-style watches and so intend to wear this excellent timepiece as both a dress and everyday watch, alternating with my other watches.

By the way, the photo of this watch on the Amazon site is awful. It does not give you a good sense of its first-rate appearance and finish. If you want to see better photos of it, go to a watch blog called Hodinkee and search for "Frederique Constant".

Last point. FC is not a readily known watch brand, especially in the U.S. It is owned by a Dutch couple and has only been in existence for a few decades. But it is well known and much admired among luxury watch enthusiasts, even the "Watch Snob" on the Askmen website. If you desire a high-end, high-quality, beautifully finished watch with an in-house movement, and don't want to pay an astronomical price, check out this watch.


----------



## JPfeuffer

This thread made me want to pick up this model which I recently obtained. For the price range, it really has no competition.


----------



## sduford

So beautiful... I'm very envious.


Sduford, passionate watch newbie...


----------



## Montre-Moi

The aesthetics of this model is outstanding, I think, the guilloche treatment of the dial in steel gray, with the stainless steel case and a dark blue alligator band. Is this style offered to us ladies ?


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

Yes. FC-700MPWD3M6. Came with galuchat and satin straps.











Montre-Moi said:


> The aesthetics of this model is outstanding, I think, the guilloche treatment of the dial in steel gray, with the stainless steel case and a dark blue alligator band. Is this style offered to us ladies ?


----------



## Montre-Moi

Yes, I love this model but it's no longer in production, I think. FC seems to have stopped the manufacture series for ladies. There is room for improvement there !


----------



## //Napoleon//

wow this watch is quite a stunner


----------



## //Napoleon//

Montre-Moi said:


> Yes, I love this model but it's no longer in production, I think. FC seems to have stopped the manufacture series for ladies. There is room for improvement there !


a lot of greymarket dealers still sell it


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

Napoleon is correct - a lot of grey market dealers still have it available. My wife gets a lot of compliments on it, especially with the galuchat strap which is extremely rare where I live. FC also offered it with a black alligator and a grey satin strap since the galuchat was delicate, but I don't see it in the current catalog. Then again, FC seems to be phasing out the original FC-700 line in favor of its more complicated derivatives like the FC-705 moonphase, the FC-710 with the central seconds hand, and the FC-718 worldtimer.



Montre-Moi said:


> Yes, I love this model but it's no longer in production, I think. FC seems to have stopped the manufacture series for ladies. There is room for improvement there !


----------



## basculante

LukDos said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> As a proud new owner of the new Frederique Constant Maxime Manufacture Silicium Limited Edition I present you with some pictures (sorry for the quality) of this stunning piece. For the money it's the best timepiece you can get, finishing is superb, movement is manufacture-in-house-made by FC (with silicium escapement) and the guilloche anthracite-grey dial is just WOW !!!
> 
> I don't mean to exaggerate - but it is hell-of-a-watch for that king of money... and beyond. Enjoy
> 
> View attachment 714141
> 
> 
> View attachment 714142
> 
> 
> View attachment 714143
> 
> 
> View attachment 714144


Wow! Sweet as hell!


----------



## mudmud

FC's doing amazing stuff in recent years! What a stunning watch.


----------

